# Prokofiev, Borodin, Mozart recording without string hiss.



## Martienus (Dec 19, 2017)

Good day all, 

I have a question that concerns some of the composers I mentioned in the title, but in general to all recordings I'm looking for.

Many times when I listen to classical music on my headphones I get bothered by what sounds like breathing or buzzing of strings. I know a lot of people prefer the "up close like you are in the room" feeling of a recording, but I tend to prefer it how it sounds like when it's part of a movie soundtrack. What I mean is that you hear the overall sound, without all the little clicks and ticks.

Having said this, can anyone recommend me recordings of the following without these "ticks":

Mozart (late symphonies and piano concertos)
Prokofiev (Symphonies, Romeo + Juliet)
Tchaikovsky (Symphonies)
Borodin (In the steppes of Central Asia)
Shostakovich (Symphonies)

Much appreciated.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I would think there would be less noise on newer digital studio recordings. In some instances noise reduction technology is used to clean up older recordings but it can compromise the integrity of the performances. So try some more recent releases by your preferred artists.

The Shostakovich cycle on Naxos might be one to consider.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Martienus said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I have a question that concerns some of the composers I mentioned in the title, but in general to all recordings I'm looking for.
> 
> ...


Can you list a couple of specific recordings where you hear this. Is this something more than the tape hiss that exists in many (all?) pre-digital recordings to one extent or another?


----------



## Martienus (Dec 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Can you list a couple of specific recordings where you hear this. Is this something more than the tape hiss that exists in many (all?) pre-digital recordings to one extent or another?


It's not only really older recordings. I hear it in for example Michel Beroff's Prokofiev Piano Concerto's with Kurt Masur, Friedrich Gulda + Claudio Abbado Mozart Piano Concerto's 20 + 21, Giuliano Carmignola's Four Seasons (latest version), Daniil Trifonov Chopin Variations (a bad one) and Leif Ove Andsnes recordings of Rachmaninov's concerto's (one of the worst ones).

Most of these are fairly recent.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the Prokofiev concertos conducted by Jarvi with soloists Boris Berman, and Gutierrez. It's a very good sounding digital CD set.


----------



## Rmathuln (Mar 21, 2018)

starthrower said:


> I have the Prokofiev concertos conducted by Jarvi with soloists Boris Berman, and Gutierrez. It's a very good sounding digital CD set.


Wired headphones, or wireless/bluetooth?


----------

